# Test Results in for Testosterone



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

So, a lot of you know my story but for those of you who dont. I'm 28, husband is 32. Together 7 years, married 4. Horrible sex life. We both workout and my husbands interest in sex is very minimal for the past 5 years. 

So we finally got his T results and it is 365. I'm not familiar with whats low or high, but someone on here said anything under 500 is low for his age. 

My husband was surprised at how low his T was. He is now booking an appointment with his urologist to see what his options are. Has anyone here had Low T and what have they done about it? Are injections safe? Is it better to go the natural way? Any advice would be helpful. 

It is a relief to know that this is the likely reason for his low sex drive. Hopefully we can get this worked out.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is he motivated to fix this?

is he in good health? I would start a exercise program and slowly try to work in some heavy weight lifting. eat well and try to reconnect.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

My husband just went to the Urologist today. His T count is 250. Now that's low. The Dr gave him a prescription for Axiron testosterone gel that he puts on once a day in the morning. He was also given samples of Cialis. He was told to use the Axiron for two weeks and then try the Cialis. He will then go back to the Dr and have his T count checked. If it still isn't at a normal range then the Dr can adjust the dosage. 

The Dr also talked about getting a shot instead of the gel but he liked the gel better because the body builds up the testosterone gradually while the shot is quick but it also goes down. He said that he should be in a normal range within 2 weeks.

I'm not aware of any natural way to build up testosterone.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tinybuddha58 said:


> So, a lot of you know my story but for those of you who dont. I'm 28, husband is 32. Together 7 years, married 4. Horrible sex life. We both workout and my husbands interest in sex is very minimal for the past 5 years.
> 
> So we finally got his T results and it is 365. I'm not familiar with whats low or high, but someone on here said anything under 500 is low for his age.
> 
> ...


365 is low for his age.

Working out is all well and good but not all working out is going to improve Testosterone significantly.

He needs to be using his heavy lifting muscles by doing Squats, Deadlifts and Power Cleans. If not that running hills and in general strenuous activities.

If he is a marathon guy then this is not going to do much for this.

Also sleep is critical. How many hours of real sleep does he get.

He needs to be eating properl. Not like a bird either. Beer is NOT helpful. Having a gut is not helpful. Stress is a killer.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Happilymarried25 said:


> My husband just went to the Urologist today. His T count is 250. Now that's low. The Dr gave him a prescription for Axiron testosterone gel that he puts on once a day in the morning. He was also given samples of Cialis. He was told to use the Axiron for two weeks and then try the Cialis. He will then go back to the Dr and have his T count checked. If it still isn't at a normal range then the Dr can adjust the dosage.
> 
> The Dr also talked about getting a shot instead of the gel but he liked the gel better because the body builds up the testosterone gradually while the shot is quick but it also goes down. He said that he should be in a normal range within 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm not aware of any natural way to build up testosterone.


Shots tend to give you a lot and then not so much. The gel is more evened out. Shots have a better chance of making a man moody of you will.

But 32 is is very young to start using this stuff. Zinc can help some as well.


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Entropy3000 said:


> 365 is low for his age.
> 
> Working out is all well and good but not all working out is going to improve Testosterone significantly.
> 
> ...


thanks. I told him about the heavy lifting so hopefully he will start incorporating that. My husband is very nicely built. He sure doesnt "look" like he has low T. He has no gut and we both eat healthy. He eats a good lots of food all day long! Drinks beer like a few times a month if that. 

He sleeps like 8 hours but he does have a hard time going to sleep sometimes and he is always tired during the day. 

definitely not a marathon guy. He hates cardio.


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> My husband just went to the Urologist today. His T count is 250. Now that's low. The Dr gave him a prescription for Axiron testosterone gel that he puts on once a day in the morning. He was also given samples of Cialis. He was told to use the Axiron for two weeks and then try the Cialis. He will then go back to the Dr and have his T count checked. If it still isn't at a normal range then the Dr can adjust the dosage.
> 
> The Dr also talked about getting a shot instead of the gel but he liked the gel better because the body builds up the testosterone gradually while the shot is quick but it also goes down. He said that he should be in a normal range within 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm not aware of any natural way to build up testosterone.


Thanks. Do you mind telling me how old your Husband is?


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Entropy3000 said:


> Shots tend to give you a lot and then not so much. The gel is more evened out. Shots have a better chance of making a man moody of you will.
> 
> But 32 is is very young to start using this stuff. Zinc can help some as well.


I'd hate for him to have to start doing something this young for the rest of his life! (though he is keen on shots b/c he thinks it will make his muscles bigger... men)

I think I would enjoy to see my Husband moody! that would be the first!!


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

He is 52 years old.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I have a whole thread on low test. I'm on mobile, so linking is a hassle. Open my profile and view the threads I've started.

There are a number of guys here on HRT. 

I highly advocate injections over the gel ... particularly if you have or plan on having kids. I just didn't like the notion of my young kids potentially coming into contact with the gel.

Your husband is definitely low for his age.

I was testing between 280 and 400 , and highly symptomatic. Fatigue, insomnia, joint pain at age 46.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I'm not aware of any natural way to build up testosterone.


There are some lifestyle changes that can be made to build testosterone naturally but since he doesn't lead an unhealthy lifestyle, they may not make a substantial enough change. Things like staying lean, HIIT training, plenty of healthy fats in the diet, ensuring there is enough zinc in his diet, supplementing with vitamin D, get at least 8 hours of sleep a night (if he has sleep apnea then get that checked out). Going to the gym and pumping out as many bicep curls as possible isn't going to do anything ... 5X5 squats with heavy weight 3 times a week will. Lots of tips out there ... but like I said, if you are already doing a lot of these things, it may not bring you back to "age-normal".


----------



## Sleepsalonefl (Apr 28, 2014)

I am in. Mid 40s also diagnosed with low testosterone (don't remember the exact numbers but in 200s). As another poster stated, symptoms such as fatigue, difficulty sleeping etc are prevalent.

Doesn't matter his age, this will likely not improve but continue to drop as he gets older. One supplement that does increase available testosterone in the body is terrestris tribulus. However it won't solve the problem alone.

I am using the shots. According to my doctor the intramuscular testostone shots have a half life of 7 dad in the body. He recommends injecting 1/2 the weekly dose 2X per week for this reason (which I just started doing). I believe the injection is much more effective than the cream. Yes, you will get better muscle tone and less mid-section fat but it is not going to give you big muscles by itself! the best effects for me are increased energy, stamina and less moodiness. it's misconception testostone injected or otherwise creates bad mood or "roid rage"-- this is possible but you would need s crazy high blood level, according to my Dr this can happen at levels of 4,000 or higher. At right does it will actually improve mood and well being.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, the roid rage stuff is total bs. Testosterone gives me back my mellow man or shall I say happy go lucky go getter, who feels like he can take on the world, or even his mom 

Here is a chart for normal by age Testosterone: What's a Normal Testosterone Level in Men? | The Art of Manliness and here is the plan we are using How to Increase Testosterone Naturally | The Art of Manliness. It is a blog but he has references to studies for just about everything he does.

My husband did a short trial of shots, wow was that a night and day difference. It really showed us this was the problem and gave him the perseverance to go for it. My husband does not look like your low T guy, unless you notice he has NO hair on his lower legs. He has a fairly healthy lifestyle except the stress. He was 283. We really checked the diet, NO goodies except cheat day. We started lifting heavy weights 5x5 stronglifts as was mentioned by another. It so happens the most stressful person on his job left. So he moved into their position from evenings to days same position as project manager. There is still stress at work but very doable. We do HIIT on cheat day with the kids and my husband can now pass by our 15 yr old again . Just tested after a solid start after his business trip 5 weeks ago and he's up to 425. Feeling much better, no more irritability, sex every day and it is not too much for him (per the plan, I love this plan  ). We still have a ways to go but we can definitely see it working. We have more stuff we are doing that I can message you if you decide to go the natural route.

By the way the guy on that site was around where your husband is and he doubled his in 90 days.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh yeah we are definitely doing the zinc and magnesium.

So happy he got tested, I remembered your earlier thread and I was wondering how you were doing tiny buddah.

I have our plan on the computer and can e-mail it, just not gonna try to type.it out here on the nook.

And for those who might say it is just a big pharma made up condition, you come and live with my husband for a week before the shots and then a week after starting the shots. He tried so hard but I could see the irritation just brewing under the surface. The feeling of being beat up by the world just not being able to see the bright side of anything though he tried so hard. The always feeling tired. It is not made up it's VERY real. Doctors are not pushing this, it is men who feel absolutely terrible and need answers. Men are finding their lives again. Can there be overuse, yeah, but I don't believe that's what's pushing it.

We are not anti HRT, we are pro finding answers wherever they may be! We are just do it yourselfers who prefer to find a way to fix things ourselves.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tinybuddha58 said:


> thanks. I told him about the heavy lifting so hopefully he will start incorporating that. My husband is very nicely built. He sure doesnt "look" like he has low T. He has no gut and we both eat healthy. He eats a good lots of food all day long! Drinks beer like a few times a month if that.
> 
> He sleeps like 8 hours but he does have a hard time going to sleep sometimes and he is always tired during the day.
> 
> definitely not a marathon guy. He hates cardio.


Tired during the day is a symptom of low T but he may not be getting enough real rest.

T levels can fluctuate quite a bit.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Sleepsalonefl said:


> I am in. Mid 40s also diagnosed with low testosterone (don't remember the exact numbers but in 200s). As another poster stated, symptoms such as fatigue, difficulty sleeping etc are prevalent.
> 
> Doesn't matter his age, this will likely not improve but continue to drop as he gets older. One supplement that does increase available testosterone in the body is terrestris tribulus. However it won't solve the problem alone.
> 
> I am using the shots. According to my doctor the intramuscular testostone shots have a half life of 7 dad in the body. He recommends injecting 1/2 the weekly dose 2X per week for this reason (which I just started doing). I believe the injection is much more effective than the cream. Yes, you will get better muscle tone and less mid-section fat but it is not going to give you big muscles by itself! the best effects for me are increased energy, stamina and less moodiness. it's misconception testostone injected or otherwise creates bad mood or "roid rage"-- this is possible but you would need s crazy high blood level, according to my Dr this can happen at levels of 4,000 or higher. At right does it will actually improve mood and well being.


Let me clarify what I discussed with my doctor. Was not talking about roid rage. However, it had more to do with the incremental intake of testosterone. Meaning daily dosages were preferrable to longer time in betweenas far as being steady. They were more leveled out. Hence the comment about mood. Testosterone is a hormone and can make you more aggressive. It just takes adjusting back to those levels is the point.

I would not suggest HRT until and unless the other natural methods are used first and are less than successful. Especially for folks under 40.

That said if the others fail, then I think quality of life is what matters.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

I am 73 and Beta blocker meds and diuretics destroyed my sexuality. Got an implant and commenced using bio-identical testosterone cream compounded by a pharmacy. I was tested several months ago and it was 350. I discussed this with my urologist and since my "T" was at the low end of "normal" I asked that I increase to the upper end of the normal range. I am now at 750 :smthumbup: and my urologist is comfortable with my testosterone level at this range --- so am I!:lol:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> There are some lifestyle changes that can be made to build testosterone naturally but since he doesn't lead an unhealthy lifestyle, they may not make a substantial enough change. Things like staying lean, HIIT training, plenty of healthy fats in the diet, ensuring there is enough zinc in his diet, supplementing with vitamin D, get at least 8 hours of sleep a night (if he has sleep apnea then get that checked out). Going to the gym and pumping out as many bicep curls as possible isn't going to do anything ... 5X5 squats with heavy weight 3 times a week will. Lots of tips out there ... but like I said, if you are already doing a lot of these things, it may not bring you back to "age-normal".


I would 2nd this advice, at least to see if it can work for you. Testosterone supplements are certainly all the rage now, but the most recent studies are linking them to heart conditions. Also, there is some evidence that the testosterone treatments can accelerate prostate cancer, if there is a smidge of it there.


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

ifweonly: Forever young 
Congratulations:smthumbup:


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> I would 2nd this advice, at least to see if it can work for you. Testosterone supplements are certainly all the rage now, but the most recent studies are linking them to heart conditions. Also, there is some evidence that the testosterone treatments can accelerate prostate cancer, if there is a smidge of it there.


Can you link me to the studies for this?


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

tinybuddha58 said:


> So, a lot of you know my story but for those of you who dont. I'm 28, husband is 32. Together 7 years, married 4. Horrible sex life. We both workout and my husbands interest in sex is very minimal for the past 5 years.
> 
> So we finally got his T results and it is 365. I'm not familiar with whats low or high, but someone on here said anything under 500 is low for his age.
> 
> ...


i don't know your whole back story. is the only symptom of low T he is having is low sex drive? what are his stress levels? how is his sleep? what type of exercise does he do? what does he do in his free time? what was his sex drive like 6 years ago? is he on any medications? has anything drastically changed in your lives in the last 3 years? what is his diet like (specifics)? what physical changes have you gone through in the last 5 years? what do you do to try to get him excited sexually?

as is being shown, HRT is not without risks. when taking it, it reduces T production even further. is he prepared to be on this stuff the rest of his life? both of you may want to look at this from a more holistic approach.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

It does lower your own bodies production of T. Which is why we decided that it was best to try to do it ourselves before we got too far if we were going to. You can come off of it but the longer you've been on it the longer it takes your body to kick back into gear.

Yes there are risks just like everything in life. A person has to decide if the benefits outweigh the risks for them. With things like cancer and chemo it's a little easier to weigh the benefits, life vs death. But this is a quality of life thing.

From the studies I've seen the greatest risk of heart stuff was in the first 90 days. (Maybe a bad heart already present but now the person is motivated to go do something without any conditioning 0-60). But from other studies it seems long term to have the opposite effect, in other words it has the effect of being a help. In one of the studies it seemed to reduce the plaque in the arteries. I would like to see the studies someone mentioned above so I can see what were the particular issues.

But if one can't get the numbers up naturally I couldn't imagine living the rest of their life with low T. The difference really was huge and I don't think anyone should discount it completely out of fear.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I’m on testosterone now and it has made huge difference for me. My libido was fine, but I was incredibly tired and felt meek. I’m taking subcutaneous shots twice a week. Intramuscular shots are the traditional method of injection, but studies have shown that subcutaneous injections work just as well. Subcutaneous injections use much smaller needles, which is great for those of us who don’t like needles. I’m also doing HCG injections to keep my natural production up. My doctor monitors my estrogen levels, and I take Arimidex to keep my estrogen levels in the proper range. I tried gels, but didn’t have good results.

The scary stories about increasing prostate cancer have been disproven. Make sure that your doctor monitors estrogen levels if you are worried about heart problems. Yes, there was a recent study which reported increased heart attacks, but that one conflicted with multiple other studies. That study was not a controlled study. We know that proper testosterone treatment improves several risk factors. The primary risk factors that can be worsened is increased estrogen and red blood cell counts. High estrogen is only a problem if estrogen levels are not monitored. If they are found to be high, it can be easily treated with low doses of Arimidex. Red blood counts usually aren’t a problem at typical therapy doses, and it can also be remedied by occasionally giving blood.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Regardless of age, it is low. Life Extension Foundation researchers recommend youthful levels for all men. 700-900. Also, carefully manage Estrodiol to be between 20-30. As men do HRT, their Estrodiol levels can increase and must be managed. They have doctors and researchers on staff. You can read up on this and women's hormone balancing as well. Website link: Highest Quality Vitamins And Supplements - Life Extension


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

the2ofus said:


> It does lower your own bodies production of T. Which is why we decided that it was best to try to do it ourselves before we got too far if we were going to. You can come off of it but the longer you've been on it the longer it takes your body to kick back into gear.
> 
> Yes there are risks just like everything in life. A person has to decide if the benefits outweigh the risks for them. With things like cancer and chemo it's a little easier to weigh the benefits, life vs death. But this is a quality of life thing.
> 
> ...


Life Extension Foundation has info you need. Recently published info correcting flawed studies and much more. Lef.org


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

the2ofus said:


> Can you link me to the studies for this?


Completely flawed studies. Get proper info at lef.org. That's Life Extension Foundadtion. Search their research section. Recently produced studies show JAMA... Flawed studies.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> I would 2nd this advice, at least to see if it can work for you. Testosterone supplements are certainly all the rage now, but the most recent studies are linking them to heart conditions. Also, there is some evidence that the testosterone treatments can accelerate prostate cancer, if there is a smidge of it there.


No. These are flawed studies. Life Extension Foundation has decent info. LEF.ORG. Do a search on their site. Tons of good info.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

ifweonly said:


> I am 73 and Beta blocker meds and diuretics destroyed my sexuality. Got an implant and commenced using bio-identical testosterone cream compounded by a pharmacy. I was tested several months ago and it was 350. I discussed this with my urologist and since my "T" was at the low end of "normal" I asked that I increase to the upper end of the normal range. I am now at 750 :smthumbup: and my urologist is comfortable with my testosterone level at this range --- so am I!:lol:


Please monitor your Estradiol ranges too. Between 20-30. Above or below is unhealthy.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Qtip my request to see links was I wanted to see the specific research he was mentioning. I always see people say "studies have found" but often it is just hear say, they have not seen any studies themselves. I know their are negative heart studies for HRT but I also know that there has been a lot of disproving. Last I saw the only one that stood was the one of higher risk for the first 90 days and I post my theory above on that one, men who are not in shape with a sudden urge to do things both sexual and non suddenly do too much! 

Thanks for the link though, it is always nice to have more resources.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

Q tip said:


> Please monitor your Estradiol ranges too. Between 20-30. Above or below is unhealthy.


That is good advice but a sharp urologist should be looking at that as well as the testosterone. I take Anastrozole 1.0 mg only one day a week and that keeps my estradiol at 30. 

Remember, when using Anastrozole , the estradiol is converted into testosterone so there is a double impact with that medication. 

Please --- I repeat please see a VERY competent urologist; they are not all well qualified. The urologist that I see is 70 miles away and very skilled; he is the individual that installed my implant and not all can perform that surgery properly!


----------

